# Vermeer 504F hay pickup problems



## njaxx (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I appreciate any suggestions you might have on this. I have a 504F baler which is having problems picking up the hay. It gets some of it, but sometimes it just sort of spreads the hay out into a strip the width of the pickup. I have a few teeth missing which I am in the process of replacing. I also noticed that the rubber strips on the starting roller are pretty worn. I have them on order.

Am I heading down the right track, or is there some critical adjustment I need to make to the baler. It seems to have been working fine, then all at once after baling some heavy windrows it starting having problems.

Thanks again for any help you can give.

Roger


----------



## 1chevy02 (Apr 3, 2009)

i dont know about vermeer but on deere new holland and hesston balers ive had problems with the cam and cam bearings getting worn and not picking the hay up clean you might check that


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll 2nd the cam track and bearings.Never had a F series but had Super J.Should be a inspection hole on end of pickup to open an check bearings,could be out and the track they run in could be worn out.


----------



## ecofarmer (May 29, 2009)

I always thought this was a common problem no mater what company you go with.


----------



## njaxx (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you folks for your suggestions. I do have a couple of follower bearings which are missing. For some reason the track looks really good without much wear.

Thank you,
Roger


----------

